# For Aussies - 1200 lasers caught



## Glen C (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/laser-blitz-snares-1200/2008/09/02/1220121205256.html

An article about how Aussie customs have seized 1200 lasers in the last 8 weeks, worth knowing about if you are thinking of importing a laser to Aus


----------



## unique (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm, I have a 5mw laser but I GOT that prior the new laws...


----------



## werdnawee (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Do you think the government will look at high powered flashlights next?

I have a DBS V2 which is a really thrower (and everytime I show people, they say "you could bring a plane down with that)  yeah right!!!

And I have a Surefire M6 coming next week which just looks dangerous. :devil:


----------



## unique (Sep 2, 2008)

doubt torches will be banned... and if they do well thats going to make me very upset. Just don't go doing stupid things with the lights and it wont get media attention and wont get banned.


----------



## werdnawee (Sep 2, 2008)

unique said:


> Hmm, I have a 5mw laser but I GOT that prior the new laws...


 
I don't think that matters.

If the government finds out, you might/will get into trouble.

Its like when the government ban handguns and BB guns and they gave people time to hand them in or get them licensed.


----------



## werdnawee (Sep 2, 2008)

unique said:


> Just don't go doing stupid things with the lights and it wont get media attention and wont get banned.


 
Yeah, but it takes just 1 person to do something stupid and we all get into trouble.

Like the handgun/BB gun ban. I never even had the chance to try one before the law came into place. :mecry:


----------



## unique (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I never take it out of the house anyway.. I just play around with it sometimes in the house when I get bored or shine it around other houses when I'm feeling cheeky


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 2, 2008)

I reckon their exaggerating just to scare ppl out of importing.

wish they told us what happened to all those caught trying to import, i.e what fines?


----------



## Glen C (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree, the publicity is probably designed to be a deterrent, but also they probably have a supplier watchlist. Flashanator as this was a new law I doubt anything would be done at this stage except maybe a warning letter


----------



## djtraximus (Sep 25, 2008)

NSW Police Firearms Registry - Laser Pointers
Quote: "It is an offence in NSW to possess any laser pointer in public without a reasonable excuse. The maximum penalty for possession of any kind of laser pointer in a public place without reasonable excuse is 2 years imprissonment or a $5500.00 fine or both"

Quote:' What if I am currently in posession of a laser pointer over 1 milliwatt?
If you currently own a laser pointer and obtained it before 18 July you have until 1 December 2008 to either obtain a permit for the lawful possession and use of the laser pointer or you may dispose of your laser pointer"

So if you want to keep you keychain laser pointer it will cost you $127.00 and flashing your 100 points ID.


----------



## Oznog (Sep 26, 2008)

Ha you can get a laser over 1mW out of gumball machines here. But you do have to be lucky.


----------



## matt304 (Oct 4, 2008)

I sympathize for anyone stuck in Aussie land. The final straw for me to get the hell out of that place would be them even thinking they were touching my guns. That country sounds like it will regulate the razor you shave with if the blades are too sharp.

Sounds like they need a better method of getting lasers in down there! Put it in a plastic bag with rope tied around, hang it in a jar and melt wax all around. Cut the rope, and you have a candle with a laser inside. Might work so long as they don't x-ray.


----------



## saabluster (Oct 5, 2008)

matt304 said:


> Sounds like they need a better method of getting lasers in down there! Put it in a plastic bag with rope tied around, hang it in a jar and melt wax all around. Cut the rope, and you have a candle with a laser inside. Might work so long as they don't x-ray.


Don't know that it is proper to be suggesting illegal activity on these forums.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL @ the wax idea. 

We need a Laser Baron...


----------



## Rob187 (Oct 5, 2008)

matt304 said:


> Sounds like they need a better method of getting lasers in down there! Put it in a plastic bag with rope tied around, hang it in a jar and melt wax all around. Cut the rope, and you have a candle with a laser inside. Might work so long as they don't x-ray.


 
I happen to disagree with the particular laws banning lasers being imported into Australia and possession of lasers in NSW (a state of Australia for you non-Australians) - I think it is a knee jerk reaction to a very minor problem. I think the power of lasers to injure & threaten is greatly exaggerated.

However, this is not a forum for discussing how we can subvert laws we don't like. If you don't like a law, there is a mechanism through your member of parliament to express your view.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Oct 6, 2008)

The problem is that laymen have no idea how lasers work. They think a high power pointer can melt steel and have no understanding of divergence, they think lasers keep going at the same beam diameter.


----------



## AvPD (Oct 6, 2008)

matt304 said:


> The final straw for me to get the hell out of that place would be them even thinking they were touching my guns. That country sounds like it will regulate the razor you shave with if the blades are too sharp.



You would have been out of here a decade ago (after the Port Arthur massacre) the but I am annoyed that things that are not specifically designed to harm people such as fireworks and now lasers are banned.
I think it's an incentive to get into custom-built lasers (the major flaw in the importation ban), if one happened to be a laser enthusiast.


----------



## hopkins (Oct 7, 2008)

Reasonable Excuse! Seems the lawmakers have way too much time on there
hands down under. Have any planes crashed due to a 5mW red laser? No. Anyone blinded by a 5mW red laser? No. Anyone annoyed by a 5mW red lasers? Many! 
Think they'll go after those nasty blue tinted automobile headlamps next?


----------



## lukestephens777 (Oct 7, 2008)

Completely agree mate, all it takes is a few idiots to ruin it for everyone. :thumbsdow





Rob187 said:


> I happen to disagree with the particular laws banning lasers being imported into Australia and possession of lasers in NSW (a state of Australia for you non-Australians) - I think it is a knee jerk reaction to a very minor problem. I think the power of lasers to injure & threaten is greatly exaggerated.
> 
> However, this is not a forum for discussing how we can subvert laws we don't like. If you don't like a law, there is a mechanism through your member of parliament to express your view.


----------



## Dods60 (Oct 13, 2008)

matt304 said:


> I sympathize for anyone stuck in Aussie land. The final straw for me to get the hell out of that place would be them even thinking they were touching my guns. That country sounds like it will regulate the razor you shave with if the blades are too sharp.
> 
> Sounds like they need a better method of getting lasers in down there! Put it in a plastic bag with rope tied around, hang it in a jar and melt wax all around. Cut the rope, and you have a candle with a laser inside. Might work so long as they don't x-ray.


 
:tsk:
sorry to burst your bubble, but every package that comes into australia is x-rayed. we have strict quarantine laws here and the customs people are very vigilant to what comes in. although one of the main focuses is on the importation and smuggling of live animals and plants, weapons and drugs are also searched for. 

i just thought our overseas counterparts may find this interesting!


----------



## Mindshare (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know what other countries are affected by these new or existing laws?

For instance I heard the US is also stick, but what about Canada?


----------



## DM51 (Oct 19, 2008)

matt304 and others... you are advised that the discussion of illegal acts is not permitted here.


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 28, 2008)

The laser bans suck, I had to get my Romisen 30 mW from someone in England and paying a large markup compared to the chinese sellers. My current one is a modded 30mW true green, no IR filter like the Romisen, I pot modded it and cut off the APC circuit and run it off a li-po, it's now a nice burning laser except it overheats and mode hops if left on longer than 30 seconds or so, then it needs to rest for like 5 minutes. But it's now ridiculous banning these things.

What's next banning aspherics because they have a laser like beam?


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea its completely turned me off lasers, I was set to buy a several 100mw laser. No I have no interest.:mecry:


----------



## t3h (Nov 3, 2008)

"The fact that so many have been intercepted - an average of 150 a week since the ban came into effect - just goes to show why the ban was necessary."

Love that quote. "We banned them, and people are still ordering them, so we were right in banning them"


----------



## toussi1 (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought that the 5mW was legal?


----------



## ApoXX (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's 1mW max for AUS and 5mW max for USA.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 4, 2008)

In other words. all laser pointers. :shakehead

The laws only stop the responsible people who use them, the trouble makers will still get them.


----------



## atropine1 (Nov 5, 2008)

For people in Queensland. Laser pointers become a 'prohibited weapon' in January 09. That's when the legislation is set to pass (at time of writing) & it's time to feel a little paranoid using it outdoors.


----------



## ixfd64 (Nov 6, 2008)

Does the law apply to all portable lasers, or just "pointers"?

There is a big difference between a portable laser and a laser pointer.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Nov 7, 2008)

I currently own a 5mW laser in the US and to be honest I question sometimes why I own one, I use it mostly for pointing out stars and for presentations. If I use the laser pointer for pointing out stars I sometimes run into trouble with the local PD because the green laser is used for military applications. This is not fair. If they sell the lasers in the states why can I not use it...I have been in trouble once with a warning and now I am afraid to bring it out, I mean they blocked off my road and surrouned my house like wtf I was not trying to mark a target! Blah laser laws, soon our flashlights will be taken away!


----------



## Oznog (Nov 7, 2008)

ScubaSnyder said:


> I currently own a 5mW laser in the US and to be honest I question sometimes why I own one, I use it mostly for pointing out stars and for presentations. If I use the laser pointer for pointing out stars I sometimes run into trouble with the local PD because the green laser is used for military applications. This is not fair. If they sell the lasers in the states why can I not use it...I have been in trouble once with a warning and now I am afraid to bring it out, I mean they blocked off my road and surrouned my house like wtf I was not trying to mark a target!



I have never heard of green being illegal because it "is used for military applications". It is illegal to shine lasers of any color or wattage at planes or helicopters (or ultralights or hot air balloons, aircraft of any type). Realistically a 5mw red would probably not even be noticeable from miles off. Green gets attention and the beam is often visible due to atmospheric dust and fog so you could get called on even if they saw a beam which was not aimed at the craft. And that's all about the threat of blinding pilots, it has nothing to do with the threat of a weapons system. 

I did have a guy who came back from Iraq saying my green was freaking him out because it is used for some weapons systems, so his instincts made him jumpy even seeing it shine on a tree, kinda like seeing a gun barrel pointing at you. But, not a part of the law.


----------



## atropine1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah it's a bit strange this 'military use' thing. If it was a red laser, and was being shone at people or through a persons window etc, than it's possible someone could have called it into police thinking it was a targeting laser sight for a gun.

I know the military guide in missiles using infra red lasers, eg - http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=C3AQ5uBgeOM.
But surely nobody would even see that. 

from what you said with blockading the street as if it was a siege situation, maybe they did think it was attached to a gun.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 7, 2008)

This thread makes me shake my head.

:shakehead



Just *who* is gonna' decide

if *your* explanation is "reasonable" ?


----------



## hopkins (Nov 9, 2008)

Lots of LEO's have been to the 'sandbox' and automatic weapons and green lasers go together like bees and honey. On a slow night you could meet
the entire shift at your house if you're just out star gazing.

Might pay to give them a call just to be on record in their database that 
you have a green laser for star gazing/pointing and will not point it at any aircraft or homes, etc. Then when they get a call on you they may be less likely
to jump to the wrong conclusion. For those paranoid enough to set up a video
cam to record your star party and the sky as evidence (if needed) that no
lasering of aircraft was going on, feel free to do so.


----------



## AvPD (Jun 4, 2009)

matt304 said:


> The final straw for me to get the hell out of that place would be them even thinking they were touching my guns.



I've recently become aware of the issue of forced confiscation of guns over there, that hasn't happened here to my knowledge, there was a gun buy-back scheme after the incident mentioned above. I think it would be a bad sign for any country if there was a forced confiscation of any item from the general population.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 26, 2009)

The idea behind most of these laws is that the government is trying to protect people from stupid people. I think they should have raised the ban to anything over 5mW, since 5mW is standard for most cheaper pointers. Now, if they start trying to ban guns, that's when you guys should start getting antsy. 

btw, what is a 100pts license? does that mean a license with a perfect record? so you can't have done anything wrong ever in your life if you want a laser pointer?


----------



## RyanA (Jun 26, 2009)

t3h said:


> "The fact that so many have been intercepted - an average of 150 a week since the ban came into effect - just goes to show why the ban was necessary."
> 
> Love that quote. "We banned them, and people are still ordering them, so we were right in banning them"



LOL, I agree with that. Pretty poor logic. I'm sure every single one was being ferried in by the same, evil, laser-wielding syndicate. Most likely the lasers where on their way to be attached to man-eating sharks. It's nice that the media thinks were all idiots that cant make decisions for ourselves.

It's nice to know that at the very least, that here in the US the constitution does not allow ex-post facto laws to be made. The idea that you have to register or destroy property that was legal before the passing of the bill is absurd. Hopefully our system of government will also provide a stronger bulwark against flights of fancy such as this.

It really does strike me as total foolishness. No BB guns? You've got to be kidding me. I thought that because of the history of Australia it's citizens would be more adversarial to this sort of treatment.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 27, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> The idea behind most of these laws is that the government is trying to protect people from stupid people. I think they should have raised the ban to anything over 5mW, since 5mW is standard for most cheaper pointers. Now, if they start trying to ban guns, that's when you guys should start getting antsy.
> 
> btw, what is a 100pts license? does that mean a license with a perfect record? so you can't have done anything wrong ever in your life if you want a laser pointer?



100 point identification check involves having a number of verified forms of identification.
It doesn't have anything to do with license record.

Here are the items that qualify:

Primary Documentation
Birth Certificate/Card - 70 points
Passport - 70 points
Citizenship Certificate - 70 points 

Secondary Documentation
Drivers Licence - 40 points
Medicare Card - 25 points
DVA Card - 25 points
Centrelink Card - 25 points
Credit Card or Account Card - 25 points
Bank Statement - 25 points
Motor vehicle registration or insurance document - 25 points
Property rates notice - 25 points
Property lease agreement - 25 points
Home insurance papers - 25 points
Utilities bills - 25 points

Only originals are excepted and you need/can only use one primary document.
You could therefore provide the following.

Your birth certificate
Drivers license (which is also photo identification)
Bank statement

This system is used to positively identify you to stop id fraud.

more info is here


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

My laser was one of the lasers. It was actually labeled as a 0.5mw but customs confiscated it anyway. It was a cheapy from dx so i cbf filling out the paperwork to get it back. The registered post cost more than laser.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 28, 2009)

t3h said:


> "The fact that so many have been intercepted - an average of 150 a week since the ban came into effect - just goes to show why the ban was necessary."
> 
> Love that quote. "We banned them, and people are still ordering them, so we were right in banning them"




....lol. Yes, isn't that just fascinating logic. I was hoping someone else would catch that as well. They justify their actions according to the "great good" being done, which is, 'they found them.' 

I'm so sorry Ausies. I wish you folks wern't subjected to such bizarre rulings for misguided reasoning's. It seems there are many.


----------



## Metatron (Jun 28, 2009)

Patriot said:


> ....lol. Yes, isn't that just fascinating logic. I was hoping someone else catch that too. They justify their actions according to the "great good" being done, which is, 'they found them.'
> 
> I'm so sorry Ausies. I wish you folks wern't subjected to such bizarre rulings for misguided reasoning's. It seems there are many.


dont get me started on the subject Paul, here in AU we are treated as sheep and the thing is we accept it and therefor deserve it, and heres the thing, none of our leaders can be trusted to run a coin operated laundrette, let alone a country.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 29, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> The idea behind most of these laws is that the government is trying to protect people from stupid people. I think they should have raised the ban to anything over 5mW, since 5mW is standard for most cheaper pointers. Now, if they start trying to ban guns, that's when you guys should start getting antsy.







I think I understand that you're trying to take a reasonable stance but I respectfully want to propose a couple of problems I see with holding that position. 

There is no one point at which a free society is suddenly called to stand firm against unreasonable laws. In other words, it’s not prudent to let government slowly erode individual freedoms and then at once stand in opposition because they cross the line, so to speak. The fact is, there is no line in the sand but instead one container of freedom. Everything taken from that container is just part of the content that is removed. The order in which it's removed is irrelevant if the goal is to maintain a full container. Just because personal firearms rights might reside near the bottom of the container doesn’t mean it’s appropriate for them to remove everything above it. 

When we let government pass emotionally triggered legislation, whether prompted by its own internal efforts or the media, it serves only to condition individuals to the notion that it’s acceptable for them to decide, regardless of the will of the people. We teach society to affirm that the government knows best when in reality all they know best is how to enslave the free. We need only to look at the history of man and government to see where the progression leads. For those not good with history, we can look at present day China, North Korea, Russia and many others. 

It’s the government's responsibility to restrain evil but for a free state to remain free, that needs to be accomplished through enforcement, not by the removal of inherent rights or property. In other words, you don't legislate against automobiles because a few abuse their right to personal transportation. A responsible society instead enforces against people who aren't operating vehicles under appropriate guidelines. This is an example of policing against the action and not the object. Likewise, you don’t enact laws, which ban objects of a certain class or power because it’s poor logic and sets a precedence to restrict or ban anything. If you can ban certain lasers, you can also ban certain calibers, which means you can ban automobiles over a certain horsepower, which means you can ban pointed knives, etc, etc. 

Driving under the influence of alcohol is illegal but no one would deny that alcohol related deaths are still a problem. Imagine that in an effort to completely eradicate drunk driving we kept passing new sweeping laws such as limiting the age group who drive after a certain time, or installed breathalyzers in every automobile. These all eat away at the fabric of freedom while doing little to stop the problem. As a free human being I shouldn’t have to “blow start” my car because a fraction of the society doesn’t play well with others. Therefore, if there is a law in place that makes it illegal to shine a laser at an aircraft or motorist, we have the responsibility to enforce the existing law, not make more new laws, which don’t address the behavior of individuals. We have to act against perpetrators not property or possessions.


----------



## Metatron (Jun 29, 2009)

:twothumbs its always an honour to read ur work Pat!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 29, 2009)

Metatron said:


> dont get me started on the subject Paul, here in AU we are treated as sheep and the thing is we accept it and therefor deserve it, and heres the thing, none of our leaders can be trusted to run a coin operated laundrette, let alone a country.




Hello my favorite friend down under :wave:

Ya know, I wish I could say that Americans have acted in a more responsible fashion with regards to liberty but over the last 100 years but we really haven't. We only possess the freedoms that we enjoy today because of the original processes instituted at the wisdom of our founding fathers. In a way, we've been floating on a melting ice sheet and time is the enemy. There have been a few notable acts which grossly empowered bureaucrats but for the most part much of the negative impact to our freedoms came as the result of being chipped away one small decree at a time. Worst of all it's an exponential process which will only gain speed as we continue to lose the older generation and usher in a brave, new, relativistic world. If the people get a belly full of this non-sense and wake up to the stink before much more liberty is lost we might have a chance of reversing the trend. Sadly, I think irreversible damage is occurring at a rate that could make it impossible to recover what's been lost. There's always hope. 



This laser situation just reminded me that I have a broken 150mW greenie that I need to send back to your country for repair work. I'm going to have to contact the builder and ask him what we're going to do now given all the scrutiny. I'm actually a bit worried that I won't be able to get it repaired. That would be a bummer because it's not very old, just a few months.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 30, 2009)

Patriot said:


> There is no one point at which a free society is suddenly called to stand firm against unreasonable laws. In other words, it’s not prudent to let government slowly erode individual freedoms and then at once stand in opposition because they cross the line, so to speak.


 This more reflects my view, but I have more of an "us against them" mentality. They want to win, I want to not lose, lets find middle ground.




> When we let government pass emotionally triggered legislation, whether prompted by its own internal efforts or the media, it serves only to condition individuals to the notion that it’s acceptable for them to decide, regardless of the will of the people.


 Here, everything is done according to the "will of the people," where "people" means officials who we elected to represent us. Unfortunately, it should be done according to the will of the people, as you meant it. As it is, people seem to elect officials based on how they talk or what they promise, but not how likely they are to act on their words. 



> It’s the government's responsibility to restrain evil but for a free state to remain free, that needs to be accomplished through enforcement, not by the removal of inherent rights or property. In other words, you don't legislate against automobiles because a few abuse their right to personal transportation. A responsible society instead enforces against people who aren't operating vehicles under appropriate guidelines. This is an example of policing against the action and not the object.


 This is true, I do wish that government would instead pick on people with poor judgement, not people who are poor. Just because I am poor shouldn't mean that I'm a bad person who needs to be proven good. but that's more of a personal gripe..


> Likewise, you don’t enact laws, which ban objects of a certain class or power because it’s poor logic and sets a precedence to restrict or ban anything. If you can ban certain lasers, you can also ban certain calibers, which means you can ban automobiles over a certain horsepower, which means you can ban pointed knives, etc, etc.


 This _would_ work but that would mean spending a lot more money on enforcement of behavior. More jobs, etc. but 1: government spending more money instead of taking the easy way out? psh! 2: I don't want to get fined because I shined a flashlight at a cloud and there happened to be a plane at cruising altitude and a behavior enforcement officer saw me. 



> Driving under the...well with others.
> 
> *Therefore, if there is a law in place that makes it illegal to shine a laser at an aircraft or motorist, we have the responsibility to enforce the existing law, not make more new laws, which don’t address the behavior of individuals. We have to act against perpetrators not property or possessions. *



:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs Besides, if soemthing was right, why should it all of a sudden be wrong?

Good post, Patriot, thanks!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply bshanahan. :wave:


I'd like to comment all everything that you shared but I'm long winded and already have the gut feeling that the moderators have already given us, me especially, a lot of latitude since this isn't a political thread. I think we're pretty much on the same page anyhow.


I can reply to one quote though.






 *bshanahan*
This _would_ work but that would mean spending a lot more money on enforcement of behavior. More jobs, etc. but 1: government spending more money instead of taking the easy way out? psh! 2: 


To put where I stand in perspective, I don't believe the laser issue is a serious threat to begin with. If you google search for damaged caused by them it's nearly non-existent. I think I stated in another thread that children with sling shots are more incidental than high powered lasers. Nevertheless, intentionally distracting pilots and motorist is wrong. If a law didn't currently exist that prohibited the act, I would support it, which means I support this law now. Like most trend crimes there will be peak in activity in certain areas and that's when enforcement needs to be stepped up. Most police helicopters already have the necessary equipment to quickly catch irresponsible laser uses so, it's not like like you'd have to hire a 100 new officers or anything to make an impact. See this video:
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bd3_1245182005





> *bshanahan*
> I don't want to get fined because I shined a flashlight at a cloud and there happened to be a plane at cruising altitude and a behavior enforcement officer saw me.


I wouldn't want that to happen to me either but that's why I'm very careful about where I shine them. Remember, these fools are deliberately shining them at aircraft repeatedly so I don't think you'd be in danger from what you described. "Behavior enforcement officer?" I'm not sure what you mean by that but by the job's very nature all officers have to act upon any behavior that transgresses the law. I just call it law enforcement.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 30, 2009)

Seems like it would be more worthwhile for the authorities there to be rounding up Cane Toads than lasers.


----------



## Metatron (Jun 30, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Seems like it would be more worthwhile for the authorities there to be rounding up Cane Toads than lasers.


mate mate mate, the authorities have even banned Detol which is catastrophic to cane toads, forbidden to use Detol for the eradication of cane toad.

:shakehead


----------



## RyanA (Jul 1, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Seems like it would be more worthwhile for the authorities there to be rounding up Cane Toads than lasers.



So that's what's happening with the lasers, they're being mounted on cane toads. Think about it, armies of cane toads leaping about wielding deadly-deadly lasers. Australia is doomed.
I'm just kidding. Cane toads as I understand are an actual problem, the lasers are really more of a distraction at best.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

AvPD said:


> You would have been out of here a decade ago (after the Port Arthur massacre) the but I am annoyed that things that are not specifically designed to harm people such as fireworks and now lasers are banned.



If you'll remember back some kid blew part of his hand of with fireworks, because of that they became restricted in Victoria (though people do source them from interstate) 




werdnawee said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Do you think the government will look at high powered flashlights next?
> 
> I have a DBS V2 which is a really thrower (and everytime I show people, they say "you could bring a plane down with that)  yeah right!!!



I've accidentally lit up an aircraft flying overhead, I was playing with my recently built HID light and had set it down walking away to better see it's reach into the cloud layer... easy enough done 



Dettol is really toxic to cane toads? I'd never heard that before... thanks!


----------



## fiftycalibre (Jul 1, 2009)

Our government didnt ban them, the governments of the world collaborated and banned lasers.

The thing is, we have alot of sharks. If we mounted lasers to the sharks heads, we could take over the world. Therefore, the world has banned us from getting powerful lasers to prevent a takeover of the world.

Its a conspiracy.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 1, 2009)

Patriot, 

Yes, I suppose I ought to keep politics out of cpf :twothumbs

It is definitely wrong to distract/disable someone who is operating machinery, even if only temporarily. A lot can happen in a matter of seconds. It's why I wish I knew how to install autoleveling features on my car's custom lights. my headlights never shine at people unless I'm going over a hill, and it annoys the crap out of me. I find myself intentionally braking (when nobody's behind me) to lower my cutoff when I'm cresting a hill. But I'm going completely off topic.
I really just wanted to say that "Behavior enforcement officer" was just a term I made up to kind of amplify the effect that I was going for when describing what the future could possibly hold :thinking: Well, it made more sense in my head...


----------



## RyanA (Jul 1, 2009)

fiftycalibre said:


> Our government didnt ban them, the governments of the world collaborated and banned lasers.
> 
> The thing is, we have alot of sharks. If we mounted lasers to the sharks heads, we could take over the world. Therefore, the world has banned us from getting powerful lasers to prevent a takeover of the world.
> 
> Its a conspiracy.



Looks like we're both wrong, apparently they're up to something much more devious

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=53


----------



## Metatron (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Dettol is really toxic to cane toads? I'd never heard that before... thanks!


young ones only mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2009)

fiftycalibre said:


> Our government didnt ban them, the governments of the world collaborated and banned lasers.




....government...government*s*...government...goverment*s*....? :huh:

yes, I'm just kidding about the obviousness of the singular vs. plural...lol 


By the way Fiftycal, I always get a smile about your user name. I wish I could legally send you a 50 BMG round as a discussion piece for your bookshelf but I'd likely be black listed as a terrorist, If I'm not already. :ironic:


In the meantime I just took this for you.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 6, 2009)

careful, They might fingerprint scan your photo! (even though those are dummy rounds)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> careful, They might fingerprint scan your photo!
> :thumbsup:




I don't doubt it's possible but they already have my prints from CCW. 




> (even though those are dummy rounds)




No dummies btw. These are all examples of AP rounds. The APM2 .50's were actually far less expensive than commercially repackaged M33 ball and better quality than the surplus batches of M1 tracer or original M2 ball. At the time I was buying a lot of it, nearly 2000 rounds and it was the only type I could afford in quanty back then.

The middle round is the 30-06AP which I stuck that in there just because the .50BMG's design was patterned after this cartridge but energy unscaled about 450% 

The last is the .223 Rem or NATO 5.56 x 45 and the particular designation type for this type is SS109, which is a 62gr projectile with mild steel penetrator. The tips is green instead of black. For some reason very few SS109's were produced with the traditional AP black and at some point they switched to green. Traditionally green + another color like grey, identified incindiary rounds but I guess they made an exception in the case of the SS109. :thinking:


----------



## lctorana (Jul 6, 2009)

Patriot said:


> ...they already have my prints from CCW.


Then do it clockwise from now on.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 6, 2009)

Patriot said:


>



Added to page 842 of Patriot's Echelon file.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Added to page 842 of Patriot's Echelon file.





*ROFL !!!!!!!* 




You're hired as my official Jester Lux! That's the hardest I've laughed all day. Maybe yesterday too..... 


At 842 pages it's no longer a file but a book...lol


Thanks buddy. :kiss:


----------



## JackBlades (Jul 8, 2009)

When did they ban BB guns?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 8, 2009)

they're live rounds, unless the viewer is questioning the legality of how the owner (whose hand is shown in the picture, and who may OR MAY NOT be Patriot) acquired these specific specimens, in which case they are dummy rounds. (*wink*) 

Uhh, so do you have the flashlights that these batteries fit in? I especially like the APM2 50 caliber AP rou--erm battery. Got any dummy batteries? like real dummies? for a 50 caliber battery

(on a side note, dude, flashlight guts + .50 round = bad-*** flashlight. )


----------



## Norm (Jul 8, 2009)

JackBlades said:


> When did they ban BB guns?


As I undestand it we never had BB guns, I'mm pretty sure a BB gun fires a round pellet, we had air rifles both .22 and .177, .177 probably the most common for kids to own.
Norm


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2009)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> they're live rounds, unless the viewer is questioning the legality of how the owner (whose hand is shown in the picture, and who may OR MAY NOT be Patriot) acquired these specific specimens, in which case they are dummy rounds. (*wink*)



oh...lol. I'm in the US. They're perfectly legal to acquire, own, fire through a gun, reload, or just juggle them in the air if you like. :laughing:


Uhh, so do you have the flashlights that these batteries fit in? I especially like the APM2 50 caliber AP rou--erm battery. Got any dummy batteries? like r)

One of our resourceful CPF moders could easily use and empty .50BMG casing to create some kind of neat bullet light. Unfortunately, I don't have those kinds of flashlight skills and don't own any machining equipment.








> *Norm
> *As I undestand it we never had BB guns, I'mm pretty sure a BB gun fires a round pellet, we had air rifles both .22 and .177, .177 probably the most common for kids to own.


I was just trying to figure out through searches when all of these bans took place. I know that you used to be able to own guns but I'm not sure of the exact year they were banned either. The one that really blows me away is the situation with airsoft. They're essentially saying that you can't own a toy. A sling shot by comparison would be more dangerous. In any case, I think it's complete tyranny and I feel bad for you dear ausies.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 8, 2009)

now they are banning bottled water in one of the hottest countrys on the planet:shakehead AUSTRALIA


----------



## Norm (Jul 8, 2009)

Metatron said:


> now they are banning bottled water in one of the hottest countrys on the planet:shakehead AUSTRALIA


You neglected to mention


> Free water fountains will be installed in the NSW village, southwest of Sydney, to replace the bottled H2O.


NSW town of Bundanoon votes to ban bottled water | Green Awards 2009 | News.com.au 
I'm all for it bottle water is a croc.
Norm

croc Urban Dictionary: croc see #5


----------



## Metatron (Jul 8, 2009)

Norm said:


> You negleted to mention NSW town of Bundanoon votes to ban bottled water | Green Awards 2009 | News.com.au
> I'm all for it bottle water is a croc.
> Norm
> 
> croc Urban Dictionary: croc see #5


i didnt neglect to mention it at all, i see no correlation, this place is becoming a tyrany, everything must be on offer, you dont want bottled water, dont buy. easy. ban???? where does it end? nah, this place is run by morons.


----------



## Norm (Jul 8, 2009)

My opinion only, your perfectly entitled to your own.
The text says Americans but it just as applicable to Australia
How Much Energy Goes Into Making a Bottle of Water?


----------



## Metatron (Jul 8, 2009)

Norm said:


> The text says Americans but it just as applicable to Australia
> How Much Energy Goes Into Making a Bottle of Water?


just because its on the net or in print dont make it true. freedom of choice is what its about, and no way in the world will i drink from a street fountain after the local lads have used it as a urinal the night before. freedom of choice is being withered away by 'do gooders' who were ignored as children.


----------



## Norm (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not too sure I'd be happy about the public fountains either, we just take our own tap water from home.
Your right the figures could be way off, it just doesn't make good sense to me to buy bottled water.
I must be old but I can remember when you could walk into a milkbar and they would happily give you a glass of water.
Norm


----------



## Patriot (Jul 9, 2009)

Norm said:


> it just doesn't make good sense to me to buy bottled water.




You gotta admit it's nice to have the choice though. I don't drink much factory bottled water but there are a few certain activities in which it's very convenient. As emergency travel water or something to pass out to homeless people it's almost irreplaceable. Obviously these bottles are also reusable for several weeks.


----------



## Norm (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess I'm old fashioned, bottled water seems like a lot of things that we deem to be necessary these days, but I can remember when a lot of stuff the marketing people would like us to believe we need didn't exist.
Norm


----------



## Norm (Jul 9, 2009)

Whoops


----------



## user1016 (Jul 10, 2009)

lukestephens777 said:


> Completely agree mate, all it takes is a few idiots to ruin it for everyone. :thumbsdow



It also takes is a bunch of stupid politicians and anti-everything people to put the ban through on them.

Just watch, one day we'll all need to go get a "prohibited weapons permit" just to by an LED Maglite in the store (incandescent may still be ok), and there we will be, doing safety courses on how to avoid blasting someone in the eye with a "high-powered eye-damaging flashlight". It's just the thing the Aussie government would do.

When that day comes, I will be migrating to the USA, or Canada.


----------

